# Winger Electronics



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm going to be ordering a couple of Gunner's Up wingers and was wondering what everyone's preference is for electronics and why?

Thank you


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

I've used Dogtra in the past.I had 3 gunners up wingers.They worked very well & never had trouble with them.At the time they were cheaper than TT.


----------



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have had no issues with Sportdog, however, most people say the sound is louder on Dogtra. I like Sportdog for the multiple ports available.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I also use Dogtra, reliable, time tested.


----------

